# What is your favorite tractor?



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I want everyone to post your favorite tractor and why in this thread. If you have Pics, go ahead and post them or give link. Have fun!


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

My favorite is the Kubota Diesals

My second is JohnDeer


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

mine has to be mASSEY harris 

second would be john deere 

th would be allis


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

deere


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

farmall 706D Just love them idk y but I do.
Ryan


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I like Kubota best because they make top of the line lawn tractors and they use top of the line Liquid Cooled diesal engines. 62 inch decks with 25HP diesal engines, and more hydrolics than you can think of. ALL wheel stering has to be another greate feature.Cruise control and a cup holder for your favorite beverege!

I like JohnDeer best for home use. They make top of the line Home use lawntractors and Commercial lawntractors. They range from 38inch decks to 54 for home use. And they have better prices than Kubota.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm work'in on it. Bolens 1250


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Moved? Moved where? Why moved?mg:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it was moved because it was in the wrong forum what forum did you put it in ????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it was not moved what r u taking about the thread ???


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I put in the JohnDeer forum under Lawn Tractors.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<img height=480 width=640 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/ford8n.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Chris I moved it to the shade tree lounge cause it had nothing to do with the John Deere board. Its more of a general topic so the shade tree lounge is the place for it. So have have with it.
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This is my kind of tractors.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31630>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My FNH1715


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Awsome



:tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I posted my favorite tractor but my favorite LT is Cub Cadet.
Jody


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

my favorite tractor is the old sears suburbans and the older gravely 4 wheel tractors. i have an 86' gravely and it is pretty cool and i wish i had a old sears too, but i have to settle for the p.o.s. craftsman that i have, its a late 70's. that is when they began build them like crap.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My big Deere

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31638">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My little Deere.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31639">


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

chief! it aint even dirty! I am guessing thats an older picture? Got one where its alllll dirty?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you see the pressure washer in the back ground of the second picture:question: :question: :question: The Chief says a CLEAN tractor is a :spinsmile tractor! army


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hay Chief Thats a very clean and tidy tractor. Whats that one there a 40HP???


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *chief! it aint even dirty! I am guessing thats an older picture? Got one where its alllll dirty? *


what want mud l will give you mud will you settle for snow


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

like them tires


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

there is some thing wrong in this pics it's a Johndeere right


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

my massey that have not don't a hard days work in it's life and it's a 1947


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Those are monster looking tires for just a LT! Great PICS guys. When I get my camera I will be able to post some pics too


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *Hay Chief Thats a very clean and tidy tractor. Whats that one there a 40HP??? *


It is a 4410 and is 35 hp. and 29 pto hp.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Drivers wanted*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *My FNH1715 *


 Argee, That picture must be from the 60s. You had quite long hair back then and blonde to...:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *This is my kind of tractors.
> Jody
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=31630> *


l was looking at the pics and the tractor right there is someone hiding lol can ya it some one


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

<img src=http://home.insightbb.com/~homergreg/wallpaper1.jpg> 

You might notice uncle Oliver to the side there.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Green acres is the place for me farm living is the life for me. Oh my did i wander off again:lmao: Thanks homergreg i haven seen that show in years.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

homergreg...
Now that picture conjers up images of a simpler time...when was it taken?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Drivers wanted*



> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Argee, That picture must be from the 60s. You had quite long hair back then and blonde to...:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: *


I never really had long hair....My hippy brother did for a few years...trying to find himself, I guess...I think he went out looking for himself one day..and hasn't been seen since!!!:furious: :lmao:


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *homergreg...
> Now that picture conjers up images of a simpler time...when was it taken? *


Back in the late 60's. Here's another one of uncle Oliver and cousin Eb. 

<img src=http://home.insightbb.com/~homergreg/wallpaper3.jpg>


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I remember the show green acres even at my age. Its so sad you don't see that show anymore. It was very funny and I liked the opening theme to it to. Nice pics people. Continue showing or telling of your favorite tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *I remember the show green acres even at my age. Its so sad you don't see that show anymore. It was very funny and I liked the opening theme to it to. Nice pics people. Continue showing or telling of your favorite tractor. *


I believe the show is still running on TV Land.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

How about the Fords? Anyone interested in those tractors? Don't forget, back in the old days the engines that were on model A's were used on tractors. I liked the model A cars because they had good brakes. The model T's were not good vehicles. They had no disk brakes and the braked through the transmition. You could not stop.LOL I have actually driven a old model A and model T. They sure are interesting vehicles of that erra.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Let's try that again


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

There has got to be more people who have favorites here? 

The John Deer 9620 is the largest tractor built. It has a 500HP engine. Does anyone want to guess how many cylinders it has?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *There has got to be more people who have favorites here?
> 
> The John Deer 9620 is the largest tractor built. It has a 500HP engine. Does anyone want to guess how many cylinders it has? *


I believe this is the largest tractor ever built. It has 900HP and 16 cylinders.
Jody

Big Bud


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=32174>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Favorite tractor I own: Technically its the only tractor i own too...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-241x.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Favorite tractor i dont own but would like if i had the $$$$

Id love the 4wd Legacy XL

<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/l_legacyxl.jpg>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Favorite older tractor: Id probably take Andy's Ford N 


Thats a sweet looking tractor...

But i might polish her up a little more and shine them there tires... :furious: 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/ford8n.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

John....I know the feeling, I dream about tractors!!!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't forget the hubcaps!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

SJ, what is that rope tied to your shift there on your tractor?
Does the other end hold a mirror so that you can check the shine of your rims while mowing?

:furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like a rope he uses to tie up the mower shoot guard so the grass clippings spread out real nice.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Or is that the pull starter for the mower deck??

Sorry I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats his safety line in case he falls off.:furious: :lmao: 

Sorry I couldn't resist:furious: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

come on you guys.... Its tied to a feather duster so i can dust her off as i mow...


Really it pulls the shoot up so it fits in my shed.... 1 month till i get a garage... so i wont need that any more..


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

What is its top speed in forward at full throttle?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

250MPH without afterburners ---------------------------

WOW, THAT WOULD BE AWSOMER


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

250MPH without aftor burners would be so cool. But you would have to do that on the road because if you tried that on the grass, you would have the biggest accident in histry.LOL


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

SJ I love that chrome on your Simplicity!
Ryan


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You guys need to quite mentioning those dang hubcaps, he will never stop posting his shiney pictures!!!!!



You know we love ya SJ!  

Have they started on the garage yet? Or are you doing it yourself?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*so shiney i can see myself...*



> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *You guys need to quite mentioning those dang hubcaps, he will never stop posting his shiney pictures!!!!!
> 
> *



This is for You Stew...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-195X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

they are starting the garage in about a month.. i just got a bunch of fill put down and i want to compact it and let it settle...
sj


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: so shiney i can see myself...*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *This is for You Stew...
> 
> I see you in the hub cap your on candid camera:lmao:
> ...


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I love this website, and I love your shiny hubcaps. Be sure to give your hubcaps a name. I think everybody wants you to do that.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

At least he wasn't naked like that guy who took a picture of his teapot (with his reflection in it) and put it on ebay! 

edited to clarify "teapot"


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

:dazed: :dazed:    mg: :furious: :tractorsm 

PS: He might get in trouble!!!!!!!!!NANA NANA But we are in the:bigusa: so what are you going to do? Be a :soldier10 and take him out! No Freedom is wonderful!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

OMG --- I cannot take anymore of this..... 

So, what you gonna name your hubcabs, SJ? 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

the mouth of fools poureth out folly......

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *OMG --- I cannot take anymore of this.....
> 
> So, what you gonna name your hubcabs, SJ?
> ...


Well said! :thumbsup:


----------

